# اجمل الصور للعدرا



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

_






الصوره دى كلنا طبعا عارفينها 
__هى تمثال فى احدى كنائس الاردن والذى انحنى واخذ باقة الورد من يد الاطفال الصغار _

_




_


























































منقووووووووول


----------



## نونوس14 (20 يوليو 2010)

*طبعا ماما العدرا فى قلوبنا *
*وكلنا لما بنشوف صورها بنرتاح اوى*
*ولما بتظهر لينا بيبقى يوم عيد*
*حلووووووووووين اووووووووى*
*ميرسى تاسونى *
*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

*صور رووعه جداا

واول مره اعرف موضوع التمثال بتاع الاردن

شكرا ليكي تاسوني​*


----------



## happy angel (21 يوليو 2010)

*صور فى منتهى الروعه ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## dodo jojo (24 يوليو 2010)

الصور روووووووووووووووعه,,,شكرا يا جميل


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2010)

*
مررررررررررسي يا سكرة 
كتير حلوين الصور ​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للصور الرائعه* السلام لأم النور*

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

شوية صور جامدين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يوليو 2010)

*في منتهي الجمال*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## دلع الكيوي (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## vetaa (5 أغسطس 2010)

*حلوين خااالص
وبركتها تكون معانا دايما
*


----------



## mora 2009 (6 أغسطس 2010)

صور جميله اوى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 أغسطس 2010)

*الصور تجنن بجد بس صوره العدرا مريم و هي قاعده علي كرسي و في ايدها عصي فيها مبالغه قليلا*

*بس صور تجنن للسيده العذراء*

*شكرا علي الموضوع*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

> *طبعا ماما العدرا فى قلوبنا
> وكلنا لما بنشوف صورها بنرتاح اوى
> ولما بتظهر لينا بيبقى يوم عيد
> حلووووووووووين اووووووووى
> ...




اكيد طبعا 

شكرا نونوس لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## ارووجة (7 أغسطس 2010)

روووعة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## twety (8 أغسطس 2010)

*كلهم اجمل من بعض
دى ام النور
حبيبتنا كلنا

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حبى
احلى تقييم ياقمر
*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

*



صور رووعه جداا

واول مره اعرف موضوع التمثال بتاع الاردن

شكرا ليكي تاسوني

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
معجزة مشهورة فى الاردن

شكرا مايكل لردك الرائع​*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *صور فى منتهى الروعه ياقمر
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*




*شكرا مامتى هابى لردك الجميل*​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> الصور روووووووووووووووعه,,,شكرا يا جميل


 
الاروع هو مرورك يا دودو 

شكرا ليك كتير​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *مررررررررررسي يا سكرة
> كتير حلوين الصور *​




*اهو انتى اللى السكرة*

*شكرا يا روز ردك الجميل*​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> شكرا للصور الرائعه* السلام لأم النور*
> 
> سلام ونعمه


 
شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> شوية صور جامدين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
شكرا سونى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *في منتهي الجمال
> ميرسي ليكي
> *




الشكر ليكى روكا لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
الشكر ليك دلع الكيوى لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ريد روز للصورة الحلوة جداااااااا​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *حلوين خااالص
> وبركتها تكون معانا دايما
> *




اميييين

شكرا فيتا لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> صور جميله اوى ربنا يباركك


 
*شكرا مورا لردك الرائع*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *الصور تجنن بجد بس صوره العدرا مريم و هي قاعده علي كرسي و في ايدها عصي فيها مبالغه قليلا
> 
> بس صور تجنن للسيده العذراء
> 
> شكرا علي الموضوع*




دى صورة رمزية يا ترووث

شكرا جدا لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> روووعة
> ربنا يباركك


 
الاروع هو ردك ارووجة

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *كلهم اجمل من بعض
> دى ام النور
> حبيبتنا كلنا
> 
> ...




وانتى طيبة يا قمر

شكرا جدا تويتى لردك الرائع والتقيييم​


----------

